# V-10 Life expectancy?



## linycctitan

Quick question for the V-10 guys, what kind of life span can one expect from the v10? Looking for a replacement truck (used) and I am finding quite a few F350's that fit the bill but some have the v10 with 110k+. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

great motors, besides exhaust manifolds, really good power for a gas motor. . . i have 2000 f-350 with v-10 that i love, im only at 96k and its still running great. buddy has a 2004 with over a 100k on it thats running fantastic still as well. . . i wouldnt be afraid at all to pull the trigger as long as the price is right . .. local contractor around here had one he was using that was a 2000 with 160 k on it and it still ran good. just got to make sure they were taken care of properly and make sure you keep up the maintenance when you get it.


----------



## jamartz

I got 155K on my X with the v10 and it is a workhorse. I pull my construction trailer (roughly 8500lbs) daily with no reliability issues. I bought it with 110k on it and and have 45K great miles in 1.5 years with it, plan on keeping it for a lot longer. We will see how it does with a plow this year!


----------



## 91AK250

i bought my '04 excursion with the v10 with alittle higher miles then i wanted (80k) 10k miles so far and i love it. from everything i've read/heard it will go along long time so i felt pretty safe with my choice.


----------



## linycctitan

Thanks for the input so far guys. How have the trannies been behind these motors? 

I found one at a Honda dealer (of all places), 2003 F350 SC/LB, v10, xlt, real clean, tow pkg, plow prep (but never been plowed by looking at where the mount would bolt up), 46k miles, $15.3k. I'm going to try to work a deal on this before it gets gobbled up. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hydro_37

$15.3 sounds high to me. but it is low miles.


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Over 200K on mine now, 99 model, two sets of exh manifolds and brakes all around a couple more than that. Used daily as a work / transport truck. Tranny was warranty at 75K in 2000 and it's still holding up. They got the bugs out of most of them by the 2001 model yr. Good power cept when hauling a heavy trailer but overall for plowing and hauling it works great. J


----------



## linycctitan

hydro_37;848987 said:


> $15.3 sounds high to me. but it is low miles.


Believe it or not, true book for this truck in my area is about 18700! Going over there today to see what I can do.


----------



## suzuki0702

many will tell you the trannies are slushboxes...which they are. but they can be built extremely stought!


----------



## wizardsr

Biggest problems the V10's have is lack of maintenance by the owners. I've had better luck with the V10's than I've had with small block GM's. The V10 motors will easily make it to 200k without any major repairs if taken care of. The one's that blow are usually neglected. I've heard of V10's making it past 400k in buses and tow trucks without repairs with just regular maintenance.

Common problems are spitting spark plugs in the 99-02's, usually caused by improper torquing of the plugs. And manifold bolts rusting off on 99-04's. The 4r100 trans is definitely the weak point in any superduty, gas or diesel, the longest I've ever had one go is 130k, but I've had them go as early as 65k. The 05+ V10 trucks with the coil spring font ends and 5r110 trans are awesome trucks. 85k on my 05 now and it's had nothing other than regular fluid changes, ball joints, and rear axle seals, and it's plowed and towed for 4 hard years.


----------



## plowtime1

I've been researching this motor as well...thanks for the honest replies


----------



## capt caper

If you aren't hauling anything heavy you don't need the diesel. The trannys will last if you know how to work them. Run Mobil 1 in them. Some guys are animals driving them. My 02 plowed,hauled a 4k camper around and other things and still was going strong a 200K. But after a life of driving pickups I know how to work and not overwork.


----------



## IHI

I just had my V10 replaced a few months ago...it dropped the #3 valve into the piston and ruined the head/piston/etc.....Everything i heard from the ford tech that did it..he moonlights out of his garage at night and works the dealership during the day, he told me they get a ton of these mod motors in every month that have done the exact same thing..dropped valves/broken valve springs so he was'nt suprised to see it. But then i talk to my freinds that own scrap yards and they say they take in trucks all the time that have 150-220,000 miles on them and the engines still sound great.

Personally i think the V10 is an anemic POS (mines a 2000 so everybody tells me i have to install 4.30 gears in front/rear diffs) and i have'nt pulled with a newer 3 valve so i cant compare, i only know that both these V10's i've had in my truck now do get the job done...just not easily (when towing to race tracks and we're loaded to the gills) or effeceintly, both V10's now have averaged 9-10mpg in my ext cab 4x4 F350 empty, 2-4mpg while plowing, and 4-7mpg while towing at 65-70mph.

unless the price is right as rain on an older model (pre -04) in the $5000-7500 range with under 100K miles i'd be passing and looking elsewhere. Nobody wants these V10 trucks anywhere and once you start looking, they're basically being given away. Dealer will not take them in on trade since they cant resell them, a few buddies of mine are stuck with their and had to buy their new trucks outright due to this fact. The trucks are still top notch though


----------



## smoore45

There is also the spark plug thread problem that seems to occur around 120K - 150K. They have a spark plug "threader" kit so you don't have to replace the entire head, but it is still a crappy failure. Buddy of mine shot the #6 plug out of his motor driving down the road last year. His was a 99, but I think it is fixed on the newer ones.


----------



## Can-Boy

I have F350 V10 with a 9ft dump box.Tow around skidsteer and 3.5mt mini ex.We love truck.


----------



## djagusch

Got 265K on my 99 the tranny needs replacing because I overheated it last winter. Shifts hard and doesn't shift when it's suppose to. Waiting for it to die before it gets replaced. Nice motor though barely uses oil. The exhaust manifold bolts are a pain though.


----------



## FBN

I bought a 99 with the v-10 new and used it for boat hauling. Sold it with 100k on it and the only things that went were the rear springs and the rear had new bearings at about 90k since it was getting noisy. It did spit 2 plugs and had 1 coil go bad but the heads were never off. It had 4:30 gears and would lay 20' of posi when punching it from from a dead stop when it was new. My buddy bought a 08 F350 dually with the v-10 and it seems pretty gutless compared to my 99. I guess it's because of the tougher emissions.


----------



## Mark Witcher

I have a 2008 F-450 4X4 with the V 10. I am very disapointed in the power and fuel milage. Average less than 8mpg normal driving. Next time I will buy the diesel.


----------



## suzuki0702

Mark Witcher;863447 said:


> I have a 2008 F-450 4X4 with the V 10. I am very disapointed in the power and fuel milage. Average less than 8mpg normal driving. Next time I will buy the diesel.


driving it like you stole it? the diesel isnt getting much better. for 6-8k bux more you can have 2-3 mpg more! your driving a 10000lbs truck around what kinda mileage do you expect?


----------



## Case580M

linycctitan;849610 said:


> Believe it or not, true book for this truck in my area is about 18700! Going over there today to see what I can do.


I know of a very nice 2000 Lariat V-10 4x4 with 85k miles for only 9,000.00 but its in my neck of the woods. Not only that but they do not rust out here. Truck is from Arizona to boot


----------



## prostk2

Does anyone know why the V-10 have the issue with exh manifolds? I have heard it is the bolts that snap off. 
Just curious what the root of the problem is
Thanks


----------



## IHI

prostk2;865204 said:


> Does anyone know why the V-10 have the issue with exh manifolds? I have heard it is the bolts that snap off.
> Just curious what the root of the problem is
> Thanks


ANYTIME you have steel and aluminum touching eachother, a chemical reaction occurs, that is why anything in production manufacturing, such as trailers, aluminum rims to steel hubs, they install rubber isolaters to stop the corrosion process. So steel bolts going into aluminum heads, add elements such as water, heat from the cylinder burn process...it's just a recipe for disaster....not much can be done to prevent it.


----------



## Milwaukee

They would last forever if you use right oil and oil filter. Change at 5,000 miles not 30,000-50,000 miles.

Don't rev too high it wear out fast.

exhaust manifold we just pay $700 yesterday to fix all exhaust stud on engine now it run like quiet. No more tick or growl when rev. 


We have f250 with almost 300,000 miles it still running expect burn oil.


----------



## Eyesell

I just got a brand new 2010 F250 V-10 and love it. No more diesel aditive, pluggin the damm thing in the winter, freeze up's and all the other bullsh*t that goes along with having a diesel. 2010 is the last year for the V-10, dealers around here can't keep the damm things cause the Ford diesel is a piece...I had to get this truck from Oklahoma of all places. Yes the milage isn't what my diesel was but paying anywhere from .20-.40 cents less a gallon, yeah right, it ain't happin' no more 

I surely don't want to be one of the first owners of the new 6.7 Ford is coming out with or the 6.2 gasser for that matter.


----------



## kjvirtue

I have 99 with 4.30, and when newer, it had the power. It threw 3 spark plugs (properly torqued with wrench) so it is design not installation issue. Studs are rusting out on exhaust manifolds, a common occurrence it looks like. 147k.


----------



## JustinD

They are pretty low on power for what you'd expect out of a V10, terrible mileage. probably a good driver but if you were planning on towing with it, you will be disapointed. I wonder if SCT or someone else sells a programmer for these, I'm sure Ford has them detuned?????


----------



## snoway63

I own a 05 v10 F350 superduty and llove the truck and power but yea the gas mileage suck but hey its a truck and still love it, from what i understand the newer ones have a beefier tranny and its got lots of power and torque to tow with and plow , just keep up on maintenence and you should be good


----------



## 91AK250

JustinD;1001377 said:


> They are pretty low on power for what you'd expect out of a V10, terrible mileage. probably a good driver but if you were planning on towing with it, you will be disapointed. I wonder if SCT or someone else sells a programmer for these, I'm sure Ford has them detuned?????


stock she is kinda larthargic. i have a SCT3 tuner on mine and shes a whole new truck...pulls like a monster now. really woke it up.


----------



## grec-o-face

91AK250;1002339 said:


> stock she is kinda larthargic. i have a SCT3 tuner on mine and shes a whole new truck...pulls like a monster now. really woke it up.


Same here. All Stock Ford programming is bunk. Immediate increase in power and mileage with a custom tune. I also tow occasionally with mine. Whether it's a bobcat, or a car, or an 8000# boat, it's never shown a lack of power.


----------



## split2ndnova

*v-10 towing race car.*

I saw a post earlier about the v10 and I have had nothing but great things to say about my 2 excursions. I have 120k on 1 and 110k miles on my plow truck.

When towing my drag car, you cant ask for a better gas motor. I used to be 100% chevy truck loyal but that went bye bye after my trcks wouldnt hold a plow for crap and went to bed at about 64k miles on them. So yes, I have a 63 nova but I will swear by my v10's ability to tow and plow like a freight train.

My buddy has an 8 second outlaw car and he is a chevy guy. He is a ford mechanic by day however and swears by the v10. He says 300k is reachable and the way the oil pump is set up is the reason. Now, I am not so sure about that all that but my race car will always be a Chevy as I'm a chevy guy. But...... I am 100% ford when it comes to trucks. They seem to be put together much tougher IMO.

A few have asked about the car and its a 9.59 1/4 on all BBC with no spray. The car needs some ignition work and we hope for low 9's this summer.


----------



## JustinD

91AK250;1002339 said:


> stock she is kinda larthargic. i have a SCT3 tuner on mine and shes a whole new truck...pulls like a monster now. really woke it up.


Thats what I figured, SCT custom tune or a generic one?


----------



## grec-o-face

JustinD;1003473 said:


> Thats what I figured, SCT custom tune or a generic one?


I've done alot of SCT tuning in the past - mostly with Mustangs. A generic (mail-order) tune will certainly help. But to gain the most, and to be the SAFEST (without leaning out) you've gotta have it done on a dyno. Shouldn't be more than a couple hundred bucks. Well worth it too.


----------



## plowguy43

When you get it tuned are you stuck with using premium fuel, or do you get to select an "economy" tune that you can use 87 with?


----------



## unhcp

so it almost sounds like people hate the v10? im wondering because i have the old age question of what motor to buy gas or diesel and then 5.4 or v10. If i go gas I will just get whatever comes in the best priced truck, but i need to decide if i want to go that route first


----------



## grec-o-face

plowguy43;1003554 said:


> When you get it tuned are you stuck with using premium fuel, or do you get to select an "economy" tune that you can use 87 with?


Most off-the-shelf tuners have a few tunes pre-loaded. Usually an 87, an 89, and a "performance" 93.

I don't have any of those. My custom tune was built for 87. It's the best power/perfomance/economy set-up for 87. In addition to that, it gives you the ability to adjust A/T shift pressures and read and clear OBD codes.


----------



## plowguy43

Got ya, too bad it doesn't have the option for higher octane- I'm sure it'd be nice to see what a tank of 93 would do once in awhile.


----------



## grec-o-face

plowguy43;1003843 said:


> Got ya, too bad it doesn't have the option for higher octane- I'm sure it'd be nice to see what a tank of 93 would do once in awhile.


It certainly does that option. I can store up to 3 different tunes and load anyone I want within a few minutes. My dyno guy will build/store/email any tune I want. Hell, he can build a tune for Nitrous if I decided. Just load it in, and run it!!! (but, I don't mess with juice).


----------



## 91AK250

JustinD;1003473 said:


> Thats what I figured, SCT custom tune or a generic one?


mines custom tuned the way i wanted which was the absolutly most agressive/profomance oriented possible. by mike at 5 star tuning. geat guy and very easy to work with. hes big with the v8/v10 guys over at ford-trucks.com

i went with a 87 proformance,87 eco, and 93 proformance. i have stuck with the 87 proformance tuner...the eco tune was too much like stock and i hated it. but i will try the 93 somtime.


----------



## plowguy43

grec-o-face;1003866 said:


> It certainly does that option. I can store up to 3 different tunes and load anyone I want within a few minutes. My dyno guy will build/store/email any tune I want. Hell, he can build a tune for Nitrous if I decided. Just load it in, and run it!!! (but, I don't mess with juice).


Oh ok, my bad I misunderstood! Thats awesome that you get 3 custom tunes. Is it a beast on the 93 octane compared to the 87? I ask because I bought a Superchips tuner for my current truck (canned tunes) and the 87 tune only made it shift better but performance was the same. On the 93 tune, you could really feel a difference- but from what I've read, this is nothing compared to a custom tune.


----------



## kj330

i have a 2000 f 250 with the v-10 and i have 170k. 2 sets of manifold gaskets and coils. no other problems, i also added a trans tugger kit..


----------



## grec-o-face

plowguy43;1004836 said:


> Oh ok, my bad I misunderstood! Thats awesome that you get 3 custom tunes. Is it a beast on the 93 octane compared to the 87? I ask because I bought a Superchips tuner for my current truck (canned tunes) and the 87 tune only made it shift better but performance was the same. On the 93 tune, you could really feel a difference- but from what I've read, this is nothing compared to a custom tune.


I havent run it with a 93 tune yet. But I'm SURE it would be a monster. With the additional octane, you can bring the timing up much higher, and.... more power! 
My plan is to compare the stock tuning to custom tuning on the dyno very soon. Maybe in a month or so.


----------

